# Europas größter eBay-Händler ist pleite



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68520


> Die Qentis Holding GmbH, Europas größter eBay-Verkäufer, ist zahlungsunfähig.
> ..
> Nun müssen neben Investoren und Lieferanten vor allem viele Kunden um ihr Geld bangen, denn Vorauszahlung war bei Qentis die Regel. Über 50 Mitarbeiter dürften ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren. Die eBay-Shops und die meisten Accounts der Qentis Holding sind am Mittwoch gesperrt worden.
> ...
> Auf Grund zahlreicher negativer Bewertungen in der letzten Zeit sind aber schon die angezeigten eBay-Bewertungen der bis zuletzt aktiven Qentis-Accounts auf unter 98 Prozent (97,8 bis 94,5) gefallen.


cp


----------

